# Bombing Twitter



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I went over to Twitter and I bombed it, I am Blistered17,until I get banned.
https://twitter.com/Blistered17


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I would've crop dusted the place.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I can't say I'm impressed with your posts.

Lots of ways to get the point across without resorting to name-calling.

Sorry.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*I went over to Twitter and I bombed it, I am Blistered17, until I get banned*.

Welcome to the real world. I learned this strange 'dance' as a very young man. I was supported and protected by a tight little band of misfits, and hated by thousands at The University Of Wisconsin. I think it's very important to be a misfit in your life, especially as a youngster. You're going to have few friends and lots of enemies, so you'd better to get used to it quickly.

Be proud of being banned. To me, a banishment simply means you are steadfast in your beliefs, even onto the supposed derision of a mob who doesn't know your name.

..._perhaps it's smug, but they all get out of your way_...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Robie said:


> I can't say I'm impressed with your posts.
> 
> Lots of ways to get the point across without resorting to name-calling.
> 
> Sorry.


That is how I roll, and I don't see anything wrong with name calling and ad hominem attacks. I hear about homosexuals doing it all the time.

For instance I am not a hater or a homophobe or anything. So I went to Twitter and let them have a taste of their own medicine.

I figure that I will be banned in short order. Do you have any idea how hateful and damaging the homosexual lifestyle is?

I had a butch man homosexual try to turn me, when I was 14, and I keep that in mind.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Twitter? As useless as the people that use it.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Robie said:


> I can't say I'm impressed with your posts.
> 
> Lots of ways to get the point across without resorting to name-calling.
> 
> Sorry.


Yep. I've always found name calling the sign of an inferior intelligence. Most of us outgrew it in elementary school.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

No big deal.

It's just a personal belief that using derogatory slurs doesn't do much except strengthen their argument about "us" being knuckle-dragging bigots.

Yeah. I'm against the successful push to make homosexuality and gender a mainstream and accepted societal norm.

I just don't refer to them as **** and ***** when I make the argument on a public forum.

Carry on. No harm, no foul.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Pir8fan said:


> Yep. I've always found name calling the sign of an inferior intelligence. Most of us outgrew it in elementary school.


Did you read my posts? Name calling is subjective. And if you find it a sign of a weak mind, then you must find homosexuals abhorrent; since that is their modus operendi. Have you been asleep fo 30 years or something?

And I used the same names as they call one another.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Robie said:


> No big deal.
> 
> It's just a personal belief that using derogatory slurs doesn't do much except strengthen their argument about "us" being knuckle-dragging bigots.
> 
> ...


Well I do call them those names on a public forum. They have helped to turn America into a cess pool.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Did you read my posts? Name calling is subjective. And if you find it a sign of a weak mind, then you must find homosexuals abhorrent; since that is their modus operendi. Have you been asleep fo 30 years or something?
> 
> And I used the same names as they call one another.


Makes no difference. Would you use the "N-word" to describe black people? They use it themselves all the time. Name calling reinforces their idea that we are sub-humans. Not that I owe you any explanation but I am definitely opposed to homosexuals and their agenda. Never the less, they are people just like the rest of us.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Never been on twitter of fakebook, never will.

However, when a man speaks his mind regardless of the speech level, it is his right to do it.

I, personally, am sick of all this **** shit, 

I am sick of a deviant lifestyle being forced down our throats as being "normal" and to accept it as such.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

I think it’s wonderful that you actually used the term “bomb”. Flag yourself much..?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

ErickthePutz said:


> I think it's wonderful that you actually used the term "bomb". Flag yourself much..?


I try to maintain honesty, and I went there to bomb them, and not to be another stooge. I don't think that I will make it through a week there.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Pir8fan said:


> Makes no difference. Would you use the "N-word" to describe black people? They use it themselves all the time. Name calling reinforces their idea that we are sub-humans. Not that I owe you any explanation but I am definitely opposed to homosexuals and their agenda. Never the less, they are people just like the rest of us.


I can assure you, they are not like me or you, or any normal person. And that should be self evident. Would you turn you son or daughter over to one, and say have a nice time? Not if you are a good father, you would not.

Or would you go to a gay pride parade, and say my son would like to know more; to some guy in a fairy suit, or some woe begone broad in leather?

Using the N word is an argument that side tracks the issue; when have homosexuals been slaves ,here in America? Were blacks an abomination in their everyday lives while in Africa.No. But homosexuals are here in America. It's boy+girl, and girl+boy, that is the natural order.

PS: I think that women are works of beauty, I mean it. And their beauty shines like an emerald , when they are good wives. And when they are good mothers, they should be recognized for it. Then they are paragons.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A gay man....

Richard Allen Grenell (born September 18, 1966) is an American diplomat, political advisor, and media consultant. A member of the Republican Party, Grenell served various roles in the past. He was the Special Presidential Envoy for Serbia and Kosovo Peace Negotiations from October 2019 until January 2021, the U.S. Ambassador to Germany from 2018 to 2020 and Acting Director of National Intelligence (DNI) in the Trump cabinet in 2020.

Grenell was a U.S. State Department spokesperson to the United Nations during the George W. Bush administration. Following his State Department tenure, he formed Capitol Media Partners, a political consultancy; he also was a Fox News contributor. Grenell was a foreign policy spokesperson for Mitt Romney during his 2012 presidential campaign.

In September 2017, President Donald Trump nominated Grenell as the U.S. Ambassador to Germany. On April 26, 2018, he was confirmed by the United States Senate by a vote of 56 to 42. Grenell presented his credentials to the President of Germany, Frank-Walter Steinmeier, on May 8, 2018. His tenure in Germany was controversial and he was described as politically and diplomatically isolated due to his association with the far right and a perceived lack of professionalism.[1][2][3]

A Trump supporter,[4][5] Grenell was named by Trump in 2020 as Acting Director of National Intelligence in the Trump administration, making him the first openly gay person to serve at a Cabinet level in the United States.[6] He was Acting DNI from February to May 2020.

For me, it's a matter of making an issue out of it...wanting more or better rights than I have. I have no use for flamers. I don't want to see two guys walking down a very public street engaged in passionate kissing, just as I don't want to see a heterosexual couple doing it.

What Richard Grennel does in the privacy of his home is his business. As far as I'm concerned, he is a great American who has done a lot for this country. I'd join him for dinner or drinks anytime. I follow him on Twitter and both enjoy and agree with what he says.

Edit: If Trump would have gotten another 4, there was talk of him becoming FBI director. And trust me, he would have cleaned house.

And before you say...well, that's different, remember, you didn't distinguish.

I did. You just clumped everybody in the same pile.

Question? Do you like to see two beautiful women going at it?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Robie said:


> A gay man....
> 
> Richard Allen Grenell (born September 18, 1966) is an American diplomat, political advisor, and media consultant. A member of the Republican Party, Grenell served various roles in the past. He was the Special Presidential Envoy for Serbia and Kosovo Peace Negotiations from October 2019 until January 2021, the U.S. Ambassador to Germany from 2018 to 2020 and Acting Director of National Intelligence (DNI) in the Trump cabinet in 2020.
> 
> ...


I did not make the rules, God used nature to make the rules, and I like the rules. It provides me guidance, and it provides an ample supply of females my age.

I used to think that people could figure out the male-female relationship on their own. But life has shown me that a person can be corrupted; either by events, or something innate that drives them to corruption.

It doesn't mean a thing to me that you can provide a long list of talented homosexuals. They will be judged by the same measure that I will be judged.

I am not their judge, and I don't spend time getting all bent out of shape about it. Sodom and Gomorrah are all of the warning that I need. They were made an example, and it is a question of belief,ie, did it happen? And did God do it? I say yes to both things. And I will never accept homosexuality as normal.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm not real religious, so we can pretty much stop any debate now.

Again...no harm, no foul.

It does cause me to wonder though....why are there so many "Christians" willing to do and say things that Jesus would probably have a fit over? Not just sexuality areas either.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Robie said:


> I'm not real religious, so we can pretty much stop any debate now.
> 
> Again...no harm, no foul.
> 
> It does cause me to wonder though....why are there so many "Christians" willing to do and say things that Jesus would probably have a fit over? Not just sexuality areas either.


What would President Mister Mills do? Put all homosexuals in jail?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Robie said:


> What would President Mister Mills do? Put all homosexuals in jail?


Nope, but I would work to get rid of gay marriage. Homosexuals do not deserve that God ordained honor.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> Nope, but I would work to get rid of gay marriage. Homosexuals do not deserve that God ordained honor.


God didn't invent it. Pagans practiced it as did the heathen, multi-God Greeks and Romans.

The origins of marriage...
The best available evidence suggests that it&#146;s about 4,350 years old. For thousands of years before that, most anthropologists believe, families consisted of loosely organized groups of as many as 30 people, with several male leaders, multiple women shared by them, and children. As hunter-gatherers settled down into agrarian civilizations, society had a need for more stable arrangements. The first recorded evidence of marriage ceremonies uniting one woman and one man dates from about 2350 B.C., in Mesopotamia. Over the next several hundred years, marriage evolved into a widespread institution embraced by the ancient Hebrews, Greeks, and Romans. But back then, marriage had little to do with love or with religion.

Marriage&#146;s primary purpose was to bind women to men, and thus guarantee that a man&#146;s children were truly his biological heirs. Through marriage, a woman became a man&#146;s property. In the betrothal ceremony of ancient Greece, a father would hand over his daughter with these words: &#147;I pledge my daughter for the purpose of producing legitimate offspring.&#148; Among the ancient Hebrews, men were free to take several wives; married Greeks and Romans were free to satisfy their sexual urges with concubines, prostitutes, and even teenage male lovers, while their wives were required to stay home and tend to the household. If wives failed to produce offspring, their husbands could give them back and marry someone else.

As the Roman Catholic Church became a powerful institution in Europe, the blessings of a priest became a necessary step for a marriage to be legally recognized. By the eighth century, marriage was widely accepted in the Catholic church as a sacrament, or a ceremony to bestow God&#146;s grace. At the Council of Trent in 1563, the sacramental nature of marriage was written into canon law.

https://theweek.com/articles/528746/origins-marriage


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Robie said:


> I'm not real religious, so we can pretty much stop any debate now.
> 
> Again...no harm, no foul.
> 
> It does cause me to wonder though....why are there so many "Christians" willing to do and say things that Jesus would probably have a fit over? Not just sexuality areas either.


I am not an apologist for what Christians do and don't do, because it would fill a library. I am greatly offended that there is now an Untouchable class in America now. Which is a sin of omission .

And Some Christians cop an holier than thou attitude, and they will not help them. What is the big deal about giving somebody $10. That pittance gives them a chance to go to Subway, just like I do.

America has a lot to answer for, such as letting ghettos be established, which can never be disestablished.

And like you said we can stop the back and forth anytime.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Robie said:


> God didn't invent it. Pagans practiced it as did the heathen, multi-God Greeks and Romans.
> 
> The origins of marriage...
> The best available evidence suggests that it's about 4,350 years old. For thousands of years before that, most anthropologists believe, families consisted of loosely organized groups of as many as 30 people, with several male leaders, multiple women shared by them, and children. As hunter-gatherers settled down into agrarian civilizations, society had a need for more stable arrangements. The first recorded evidence of marriage ceremonies uniting one woman and one man dates from about 2350 B.C., in Mesopotamia. Over the next several hundred years, marriage evolved into a widespread institution embraced by the ancient Hebrews, Greeks, and Romans. But back then, marriage had little to do with love or with religion.
> ...


The Catholic Church and most Protestant church say, that the husband can't send her back, because both are bound for life as husband and wife. And just because the Greeks and the Romans became debauched animals, that only demonstrated that they had lost their stupid minds.

And as far as Mesopotamia, it means Land Between Two Rivers. So there!

The Hebrews were not free to take many wives, thou shalt not commit adultery covers that. And they were not free to abandon their wives.

No Jewish man was free to practice homosexuality, it was death penalty crime. They would be stoned to death. And that goes for the women too, and if they committed bestiality, there was no hope, they were as good as dead.

If you are basing your opinions on an article from The Week, then you are deaf to reason. You better read the Bible, while the breath of life is still in you.

Go to the original source if you want to know it a matter! and then you can intelligently quote it, and know what it says. Just like they teach you in college.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Blistered

@Blistered17
Can I get a shout out! We're here and we're queer!

That was one of my posts. Who in da house? Blistered that's who.

Blistered

@Blistered17

Imagine a gay flag here at an American embassy somewhere.
Yeah! Now that is progress, fairies will love that.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> The Catholic Church and most Protestant church say, that the husband can't send her back, because both are bound for life as husband and wife. And just because the Greeks and the Romans became debauched animals, that only demonstrated that they had lost their stupid minds.
> 
> And as far as Mesopotamia, it means Land Between Two Rivers. So there!
> 
> ...


Jacob had two wives and two concubines.
Ancient Hebrews often practiced polygamy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> No big deal.
> 
> It's just a personal belief that using derogatory slurs doesn't do much except strengthen their argument about "us" being knuckle-dragging bigots.
> 
> ...


I think I've told this story before, but I'll tell it yet again.

I was taking a lit class in college back in 1991. The first day, the teacher told us all about herself, including that she was a wonderful Methodist. After she got done patting herself on the back, she told us to read a story written by some dude a couple of centuries ago.
The next day, we discussed the story. She asked what we learned about the man through his story. The kids made a bunch of guesses, and then I raised my hand and stated that the author was a homosexual. The prof said I was correct. From the back of the room a jock yelled, "He was a F###ing ***!?!"

The prof got indignant and said she'll tolerate no such language. I nodded, thinking she was referring to the F-bomb, but I was wrong. She demanded that we were to call them "gay" because that is what they preferred. My voice went to Army-volume when I told her that I would call them "homosexual" as that is the clinical term for that behavior and that she and I would be talking in her office as soon as this class was over.

In her office, I explained that I would not tolerate any pushing of her left-wing BS, that I was an Army vet and not some brainless teenager and that she ought not try me.

I got an A for C workmanship. She wanted to make sure I didn't take her class, again. :vs_laugh:

Usually, that is still my position. I have other terms when I am referring to the militants who demand that I accept their lifestyle to be equal to natural activities.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Robie said:


> Jacob had two wives and two concubines.
> Ancient Hebrews often practiced polygamy.


Jacob was scammed by Laban, who fobbed off Leah on him, when he wanted Racheal, and man is there a story there. Jacob worked 7 years to win Racheal, and when he was ready to take her, Laban slipped Leah into the tent. In the morning, Jacob woke up,and Shazam , he had the wrong sister.

So he had to work another seven years for his golden girl, and Jacob felt robbed, and he gave Leah the snub. The Lord saw that and blessed her with children. Just like that, Rueben was born to her, and bammo Simeon was born, then Levi ,then Simeon, and last of all Judah.

It got kinda messy after that, and handmaids were used to mother more sons, and Racheal had some too. And that really was polygamy . But I don't think that it was the norm.

Those kids that I named were some the founders of the tribes of Israel. Three or four of them founded half tribes, because handmaids bore them. And I am getting turned around some, so I will stop.

Genesis 30

Yes, that was polygamy and then some.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Ever notice that nuts always fall back on religion when they can’t win an argument..?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

ErickthePutz said:


> Ever notice that nuts always fall back on religion when they can't win an argument..?


Ever notice that putzes putz when nobody asked them?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

@*ErickthePutz*,
Yeah, what stevekozak said..

But feel free to comment anytime that you like. I mean, just start typing, I don't hate you, nobody does on this forum.

But you should show care about who you call a nut. You don't know much about me or anyone else on this forum.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Then, of course, the state took marriage over...there's money to be made somewhere! And even the Church won't marry you without a license from the city/state...

Oh well...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*What a morning.*



> . *Tweet*
> 
> *Conversation*
> 
> ...


I think that I am going to enjoy this, until they axe me.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Twit ter


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Twit ter


I do, those punks need a dose of reality over on Twatter.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> I do, those punks need a dose of reality over on Twatter.


Go ice fishin instead.... your wasting your time with twits!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Go ice fishin instead.... your wasting your time with twits!


I know, and I am going to be as disrespectful as I can be, I have no intention of making friends. I can't stand the usual Twatter crap.
PS: I lost my password for The Outdoor Trading Post, and I have tried to get a password change, with no results.
The bloody libraries shut down, an I am doing this on an iPad. I need some kind of help, to get back on the forum.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> I do, those punks need a dose of reality over on Twatter.


Never argue with a moron. They will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Don't feed the beast. Just signing up with Twitter (regardless of the reason) helps their overall numbers. Put them in the rearview mirror and let them decay in their own feces. It's a worthless, Communist run, waste of time and bandwidth.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

@*ActionJackson , @SGG
*(Here is my last post from Twatter, and I am on there as a flamethrower , not as a friendly participant.)

I wonder, are Christians welcome in America anymore?Or can I look forward to being caught up in sweep; of citizens who are a danger to society , because they are Christians? You know what I mean, are we the new Jews? And will there be pogroms in America, with gulags?

10:02 AM · Feb 2, 2021·Twitter Web App


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

MisterMills357 said:


> @*ActionJackson , @SGG
> *(Here is my last post, and I am on Twitter as a flamethrower , not as a friendly participant.)
> 
> I wonder, are Christians welcome in America anymore?Or can I look forward to being caught up in sweep; of citizens who are a danger to society , because they are Christians? You know what I mean, are we the new Jews? And will there be pogroms in America, with gulags?
> ...


I agree with your post!!!

Nevertheless ... you're preaching to the enemy when you're on Tweeker. I'm surprised that you didn't get a ton of "yes" answers to your question. One of the first things Communists do when they take over ANY nation is to purge that nation of religious folks and especially Christians. Marxist ideals are in direct opposition to Christian values.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

ActionJackson said:


> I agree with your post!!!
> 
> Nevertheless ... you're preaching to the enemy when you're on Tweeker. I'm surprised that you didn't get a ton of "yes" answers to your question. One of the first thing Communists do when they take over ANY nation is to purge that nation of religious folks and especially Christians. Marxist ideals are in direct opposition to Christian values.


I am glad that we agree, it is hard to tell sometimes. When the Bolshevik Communists took power in Russia, they killed a lot of intellectuals, the land owners, the ardent Christians, etc. And they killed the Menshevik Communists, their rivals. Trotsky was a Menshevik so his days were numbered right from the start. And they tracked him down in Mexico and killed him.

That kind of war and wars within wars, will come to America, because Communists cannot learn to forgive. And right now, they are or have, moved into powerful places. Their game plan is the same.one that Lenin had, and it's no secret. The conservative American game plan is known also. So the punks on Twitter already know what is ahead, the plan on wholesale murder and cleansing.

It is the normal American that doesn't know, like the Republican Party. The RNC is purposely calling riled up Republicans radicals: and distancing itself to a safe place, away from Trump and his supporters. There is a fight coming, and a lot of Republicans are not able to fight it, because of fear.

So before it comes, I am going to engage the creeps, because I know where it is headed. And that's why I am on Twitter


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> I know, and I am going to be as disrespectful as I can be, I have no intention of making friends. I can't stand the usual Twatter crap.
> PS: I lost my password for The Outdoor Trading Post, and I have tried to get a password change, with no results.
> The bloody libraries shut down, an I am doing this on an iPad. I need some kind of help, to get back on the forum.


Wondered why you have been missing. I thought maybe someone pissed you off or?

I should have gotten an email if you used the "Contact us" button at OTP for a password reset. Never got anything.... You could have asked me here months ago I would have been happy yo help you.

Stand by I'll PM you a temp password by PM here.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Wondered why you have been missing. I thought maybe someone pissed you off or?
> 
> I should have gotten an email if you used the "Contact us" button at OTP for a password reset. Never got anything.... You could have asked me here months ago I would have been happy yo help you.
> 
> *Stand by I'll PM you a temp password by PM here.*


Done- check you PM's here


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Done- check you PM's here


I came down with anemia, and it has nuked me, I fall asleep at the drop of a hat. I put up a post here, and told everybody that if a I say something stupid, it is from that. I forget what I am doing sometimes, and weird stuff.

OK, I logged in, it worked. And if I sounded tough before, it will get tougher, I am sick of the Commie bastards: who are stealing America. So much of what I predicted has begun to take place. I called them Socialists a long time ago.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> I came down with anemia, and it has nuked me, I fall asleep at the drop of a hat. I put up a post here, and told everybody that if a I say something stupid, it is from that. I forget what I am doing sometimes, and weird stuff.
> 
> OK, I logged in, it worked. And if I sounded tough before, it will get tougher, I am sick of the Commie bastards: who are stealing America. So much of what I predicted has begun to take place. I called them Socialists a long time ago.


Give them hell!!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> Give them hell!!


What other recourse is there, the radicals refuse to make friends or respect the life of conservatives. Well that is a two way street, and I won't quaver and be their victim.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

BTW, I am doing the same thing on YouTube, I am scorching it, wherever it is needed within the comments. I won’t be quiet and I am going after Leftist boobs, just like they go after conservative.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> I do, those punks need a dose of reality over on Twatter.


You do realize that the only people that have read any of your twits are those here? From the looks of your twits, no one is paying attention to you. It's hard to get banned when no one knows you are in the room.

Without knowing you and seeing that tweet, I would write you off as a knuckled ragging moron who could count their IQ on one hand and have fingers left over. I know you are capable of having an intelligent conversation yet I don't see that there.

If your only goal is to get banned then post that garbage on someone's page who actually has followers and people will see it. Then you can get banned and achieve your goal. As it is, you are in a room by yourself, talking to yourself and no one knows you're there.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

inceptor said:


> You do realize that the only people that have read any of your twits are those here? From the looks of your twits, no one is paying attention to you. It's hard to get banned when no one knows you are in the room.
> 
> Without knowing you and seeing that tweet, I would write you off as a knuckled ragging moron who could count their IQ on one hand and have fingers left over. I know you are capable of having an intelligent conversation yet I don't see that there.
> 
> If your only goal is to get banned then post that garbage on someone's page who actually has followers and people will see it. Then you can get banned and achieve your goal. As it is, you are in a room by yourself, talking to yourself and no one knows you're there.


I don't care if no one reads it, and if nothing else, it is for my benefit . I will just use it to blow off steam if nothing else. And yes, I am capable of deep thinking and I love to talk to people who are deep. But there is something going on in this World that is vile, and it angers me.That's all that is going on.

And, I will stop posting my responses here , to avoid the forum any embarrassment.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Well, it’s still up, I am amazed.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> Well, it's still up, I am amazed.


As mentioned before, if you want to make an impact, you have to reply to someone you hate who has a lot of followers.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Robie said:


> As mentioned before, if you want to make an impact, you have to reply to someone you hate who has a lot of followers.


I can be voice in the wilderness, I am almost ashamed to use that phrase. Since it was John the Baptist that said it, and who he said it to. But it is suitable in this day and age.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Well, it's still up, I am amazed.


That's because they don't know it's there. You are in a locked room all by yourself.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

inceptor said:


> You do realize that the only people that have read any of your twits are those here? From the looks of your twits, no one is paying attention to you.


Thanks for the update. Who is "_MisterMills357_"? Is he new here?

Hey, Mills357, welcome to the forum. You want to chat, heck, I got time, the Packers aren't playing today...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Thanks for the update. Who is "_MisterMills357_"? Is he new here?
> 
> Hey, Mills357, welcome to the forum. You want to chat, heck, I got time, the Packers aren't playing today...


God bless you Tourist, I will try to remember you in my prayers.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

inceptor said:


> That's because they don't know it's there. You are in a locked room all by yourself.


I will give it up as a lost cause in the near future. Because that's what it is.


----------

